# New Member, Looking to Adopt Puppy in CT Area



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

I doubt that they have a litter planned with pups available before the holidays, but Harbourview produces some beautiful pups. I believe they are in Pennsylvania. Eldorado in VA is also produces nice pups. and If you are willing to travel all the way to South Carolina, Tanglewood has beautiful dogs. Also check out Kyon in Ontario. I believe all three of these breeders have a waiting list, but contact them and see what their plans are.


----------



## jpbb03 (Nov 29, 2013)

Thank you very much for your prompt reply. I wasn't planning on traveling that far, but I will happily contact everyone you mentioned and if things work out, it's time for a road trip.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Connecticut has some nice breeders.

Cloverdale Golden Retrievers
Jane A. Zimmerman
Tolland, CT USA 06084 
[email protected]
www.familyfantastic.com/cloverdale 
860-875-2200

FoxRun Golden Retrievers
Torrington, CT USA 06790 
[email protected]
FoxRun Goldens 
860-489-6727

Cayberry Golden Retrievers

Ann Marie Cioffi
Norwalk, CT USA 
[email protected]
Cayberry Golden Retrievers - Connecticut


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

In MA: 

Hunting Lane Goldens 
Joan & Lisa Dunn
Sherborn, MA USA 
[email protected]
508-655-6041

Starhill Golden Retrievers
Gregg & Margaret von Sternberg
North Andover, MA USA 01845 
[email protected]
* Starhill Golden Retrievers * 

Daybreak Golden Retrievers
Susan Foster
North Andover, MA USA 01845 
[email protected]
978-683-0356

Woodwind Goldens
Cathy Guglielmo
West Springfield, MA USA 01089 
[email protected]
woodwindgoldens.blogspot.com 
413) 734-1510

Brookshire Golden Retrievers
Julie M Guay
Northborough, MA USA 01532 
[email protected]
brookshiregoldens.com 
508 341-3237

Cressida Golden Retrievers
Heather Donnelly
Lakeville, MA USA 02347 
[email protected]
Home page - www.cressidagoldens.com 
508-923-1109

LazyDaze Golden Retrievers
Kathy (Doyle) & David Winslow
Upton, MA USA 01568 
[email protected]
www.lazydazegoldens.com 
508-529-4248


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

You did not mention what you are looking for in a golden?

I am unsure if there are any available puppies in this litter, but here is a link to a new and small breeder in CT. I train field and agility with them, they love their dogs and take a very serious approach to breeding  

Old Lyme's Golden Retrievers


----------



## jpbb03 (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. Not sure wat you mean what type of golden I am looking for?

I'm looking for a male golden, slightly reddish in color to become a member of my family. We enjoy hiking, swimming and other outdoor activities, however we do not hunt or do any field work.

I found a litter that will have puppies available within a few weeks. What information should I request regarding the parents? I'm new at this and don't really know what to ask the breeder for. THanks again for the help.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sounds like you want an 'active companion'  Color selection is usually not as important as how the temperament tests goes for energy levels, biddability (wanting to please and trainable) etc.

You want at a minimum the 4 required clearances:

Heart Clearance (one time clearance)
Hip Clearance information (Excellent, Good, or Fair on both parents & if known throughout the pedigree) This is a one time clearance
Elbow Clearance (one time clearance)
Eye clearance - these are annual clearances

There are several DNA clearances that are available but some breeders do not do them - they are considered good to know but not required (PRA1, prcd-PRA and Ichthyosis). With the DNA tests at least 1 parent should be known to be clear to help insure the puppies will not be affected.These results are reported as Clear, Carrier and Affected. If one or both parents are known to be affected or carriers you may want to research what the test means and how you would feel if your puppy ended up as being affected.

There is a website K9Data.com that allows owners to record the clearance information based on the honor system

and also the OFFA.ORG website which tracks clearance information - OFFA requires documentation before adding the information to their website

To verify clearance information you should preferably be able to use the sites listed above or can also see the clearance information at the breeders.

Good luck


----------



## jpbb03 (Nov 29, 2013)

So I found what I believe is a quality breeder. Went there today and I liked everything about the place. Just trying to get some feedback if anyone knows anything good or bad about this place:

Daisy-Gold Goldens - Golden Retriever Breeding Facility Attleboro, Massachusetts

The puppy I'm considering came from Bella (on the mom's and dad's page in the link above) who had a beautiful litter of 12 puppies (Wow, seems large). They were born on 10/21/13. This is her second litter and she just turned 2 years old. All of the puppies are OFFA certified, what ever that means. I checked the OFFA.org website but couldn't find anywhere to look up the breeder and/or Bella.

The breeder has all the paperwork about the hips, eyes, heart, elbows, etc... 

Thanks!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

jpbb03 said:


> So I found what I believe is a quality breeder. Went there today and I liked everything about the place. Just trying to get some feedback if anyone knows anything good or bad about this place:
> 
> Daisy-Gold Goldens - Golden Retriever Breeding Facility Attleboro, Massachusetts
> 
> ...


Run! The dam is on her 2nd litter and just turned 2? If so, the breeder is having puppies have puppies-sooo wrong! Puppies don't and can't have OFA certs. Goldens must be 2 yrs of age to have OFA hips & elbows accomplished.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Do you have the Dam's and Sire's registered name or AKC registration #? 

From the breeder's website: "our Goldens come from OFA certified and AKC registered champion lines." She doesn't say our goldens HAVE OFA certificates or ARE registered champions. She recognizes that both are important yet shows no indication that either are occurring.


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

I would be weary of this breeder seeing as mom is quite young, probably too young to be bred. Also, she has two litters available right now, and it might just be more of a puppy manufacturing business. Does the breeder have a day job? The majority of the time, a good breeder usually dosen't make any money off of breeding her dogs. Clearances and titles are expensive, and between that and the costs of raising pups for 8 weeks, they are usually lucky to break even. Of all of the breeders that I would recommend, few do not hold down another job. 

Does mom have her OFA clearances? On the web site it says that the dogs do, but she does not have K9 data links for any of her dogs, or clearance numbers. Are either of the parents titled? You want to make sure that you are getting a genetically sound and healthy pup before you put down all of that money to bring your little fur ball home. It actually saves money in the long run to insure good lines, free of heath problems, then if you were to face genetic health problems such as hip dysplasia ect. The vet bills can be astronomical.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Here is a good thread about what to look for in a breeder.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...er-puppy/22440-puppy-buyers-fact-checker.html

I would avoid the breeder you have looked at. Breeding a dog under 2 is like a 13 yr old girl having a baby. Just because it's possible doesn't mean it's a good idea.

I would advise you to not actually look at puppies until you've already determined the breeder is a good breeder. It's really hard to walk away from a puppy!


Another good thread about the different types of breeders. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...r-puppy/123061-basic-breeder-definitions.html
It sounds like you are looking at a backyard breeder.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

The breeder, Lizbeth Barrows currently has one litter advertised on the AKC litter listings. Sire: Jake Lussier (SR64411810). Jake has no hip clearance, in fact he has mild hip dysplasia: Orthopedic Foundation for Animals

Dam: Daisygold Holly Of Petunia And Davincis Unfinished (SR69847207). Daisy wasn't yet 2 when she was bred so no complete clearances for her either: Pedigree: Daisygold Holly Of Petunia And Davincis Unfinished


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

The sire, also has an equivocal heart exam. It usually means the dog has a heart murmur and that SAS (sub-aortic stenosis) cannot be ruled out as the cause of that murmur.


----------



## KarenMurray (Jul 15, 2013)

I agree with SheetSM, RUN FAST AND FAR! Huge red flag if there is no information on the OFFA.org website.


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

On her website, it says that she is a certified breeder. What does that even mean?! It doesn't seem like she does much with her dogs to prove that they are worthy of being bred. Nothing on the site gives you much information about her or her dogs other than "our business is concentrated on raising family pets and our Goldens come from OFA certified and AKC registered champion lines". No reputable breeder I've talked to refer to their breeding program as a business. I think you should give it more time and look elsewhere.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

SheetsSM said:


> The breeder, Lizbeth Barrows currently has one litter advertised on the AKC litter listings. Sire: Jake Lussier (SR64411810). Jake has no hip clearance, in fact he has mild hip dysplasia: Orthopedic Foundation for Animals
> 
> Dam: Daisygold Holly Of Petunia And Davincis Unfinished (SR69847207). Daisy wasn't yet 2 when she was bred so no complete clearances for her either: Pedigree: Daisygold Holly Of Petunia And Davincis Unfinished


And an equivocal heart clearance on the dad means they cannot rule out SAS...


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Oops did not see that what I posted was already written. I would so look elsewhere ....


----------



## jpbb03 (Nov 29, 2013)

Thank you so much for all the replies. I will let you know when I have additional information on the breeder I mentioned before. How about this breeder?

Sire : Riddle

* Starhill Golden Retrievers *

I know this breeder was posted on the previous page, so I assume they are more known to this community. I have not had much communication with this breeder so I don't know much about them.


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

I've only looked at this briefly, but Starhill looks like a reputable breeder to me at first glance. Both dam and sire have all of their clearances, many of there dogs have championship lines behind them and they sound more like they are breeding to benefit the breed than for profit, which is what you want. I'm not an expert by any means, but if some breeders on here could take a look and see what they think, that would be beneficial.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Starhill would be a good place to look. They have been in the business for a while and show their dogs as well.


----------



## jpbb03 (Nov 29, 2013)

Ripley and Sally's Mom, thank you guys so much for the replies. You guys have been great and this forum is simply amazing. In all honestly, I fell in love with a puppy yesterday and even picked one out, but I will be strong and move on if that's the way things end up. I need the correct paperwork from the breeder which she has not provided to me yet. I will begin to contact starhill as a backup plan.


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

I bet the pups from that Starhill litter will be nice!


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

While it is soooo easy to fall in love with a Golden puppy, you need to use your head at this point, not your heart. If you were to get a pup whose sire has hip dysplasia and may have a heart problem, you are signing up for heartbreak. Look at the OFFA website about the greatly increased risk of hip dysplasia if one parent is dysplastic. Look at threads on this site about dogs who have dysplasia. They will break your heart. In addition, SAS (sub-aortic stenosis) which the sire may have is a killer. Literally, your dog seems fine and then at age two he drops dead.

I know you fell in love and you may be thinking, "but it isn't this pup's fault, he needs someone to love him." BUT, if you buy this pup, you are sanctioning this breeders horrible breeding practices. You are helping them profit by it and continue producing pups with a huge risk of painful and potentially deadly problems.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

If it's true that the father has mild hip dysphasia and SAS can't be ruled out you would be potentially buying a world of heartbreak. I wouldn't buy from that breeder.
It's really hard to walk away from adorable puppies, which is why I suggest checking out the breeder thoroughly before ever getting a whiff of puppy breath!

When I decided that I was going to purchase a puppy rather than go through a golden rescue or shelter where there are lots of dogs deserving homes, I made a promise to only buy a puppy from someone doing it for the right reasons and dotting all of their i's and crossing all of their t's.


----------



## jpbb03 (Nov 29, 2013)

I can't thank you all enough. This forum and its members are absolutely tremendous. I'm looking forward to finding my boy and contributing to this forum in the years to come. Honestly, thank you all so much!!!!

The puppy I picked was not from the litter of sire Jake or the dam Holly, however they were readily available for adoption yesterday. The information posted previously by another member (Thank you) referenced Holly and Jake, not Bella. Bella was the mother of the puppy I chose.

I've already been in touch with

* Starhill Golden Retrievers *

and the breeder seems amazing. The website is for the Sire. The Dams' name is Flicka but the breeder doesn't have a website setup. The dam just had her first litter at 3 years old. The sire is Riddle (looks like he is a trophy winner) and based on the website, he appears to have all the necessary clearances (all this is foreign to me). 

****, I made the mistake of picking a puppy before learning about the breeder. Shame on me! I will move on if the necessary paperwork isn't provided.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I believe, the Starhill people cross their t' s and dot their, i's..... Just double check. Good luck and best wishes..


----------



## jpbb03 (Nov 29, 2013)

SheetsSM said:


> The breeder, Lizbeth Barrows currently has one litter advertised on the AKC litter listings. Sire: Jake Lussier (SR64411810). Jake has no hip clearance, in fact he has mild hip dysplasia: Orthopedic Foundation for Animals
> 
> Dam: Daisygold Holly Of Petunia And Davincis Unfinished (SR69847207). Daisy wasn't yet 2 when she was bred so no complete clearances for her either: Pedigree: Daisygold Holly Of Petunia And Davincis Unfinished


 
Wow, thanks for the information. I was just reading back on this thread. Now these are not the parents of the puppy I chose, but as previously mentioned, these puppy are ready to be adopted today. 

I have given the breeder one more day to produce the OFA certifications. If she cannot do this, I'm heading elsewhere (Pups are over 5 weeks old). I failed to mention, on purpose, I left a deposit for a pup because they were so cute and I thought she was a reputable breeder (she might still be). However, I have no issue moving on to find a puppy with the information I desire, even if I lose the deposit. More info to come by this time tomorrow.....

Once again, without this forum, I would be lost. Thank you all!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

jpbb03 said:


> Wow, thanks for the information. I was just reading back on this thread. Now these are not the parents of the puppy I chose, but as previously mentioned, these puppy are ready to be adopted today.
> 
> I have given the breeder one more day to produce the OFA certifications. If she cannot do this, I'm heading elsewhere (Pups are over 5 weeks old). I failed to mention, on purpose, I left a deposit for a pup because they were so cute and I thought she was a reputable breeder (she might still be). However, I have no issue moving on to find a puppy with the information I desire, even if I lose the deposit. More info to come by this time tomorrow.....
> 
> Once again, without this forum, I would be lost. Thank you all!


Seriously, the father has AN equivocal heart exam.. That means SAS, a potentially fatal cardiac disease which can result in cardiac arrest can occur in dogs affected... I would care less what the dam's clearances are as the heart clearance on the sire would make me run away... To put it in perspective, I have a dog,with a cardiac clearance determined to be clear by echo even though a murmur was heard. In this case, the murmur is physiologic...


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

jpbb03 said:


> Wow, thanks for the information. I was just reading back on this thread. Now these are not the parents of the puppy I chose, but as previously mentioned, these puppy are ready to be adopted today.
> 
> I have given the breeder one more day to produce the OFA certifications. If she cannot do this, I'm heading elsewhere (Pups are over 5 weeks old). I failed to mention, on purpose, I left a deposit for a pup because they were so cute and I thought she was a reputable breeder (she might still be). However, I have no issue moving on to find a puppy with the information I desire, even if I lose the deposit. More info to come by this time tomorrow.....
> 
> Once again, without this forum, I would be lost. Thank you all!


The dam of this litter has OFA hip and elbow clearances... No published eye and heart clearances. Regardless, the sire's heart clearance would make me run away...


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

jpbb03 said:


> I have given the breeder one more day to produce the OFA certifications. If she cannot do this, I'm heading elsewhere (Pups are over 5 weeks old). I failed to mention, on purpose, I left a deposit for a pup because they were so cute and I thought she was a reputable breeder (she might still be). However, I have no issue moving on to find a puppy with the information I desire, even if I lose the deposit. More info to come by this time tomorrow.....
> 
> Once again, without this forum, I would be lost. Thank you all!


Time to strap on your boots and get to walking. 

There is no way the dad of this litter Einstein tricon von lauriston of prov-plantation (SR73891502) born June 5, 2012 has hip or elbow clearances as he's only 18 months old right now and was old about 14 months old when he was bred. Even IF he has a heart clearance, you are still risking hip and elbow health. Dogs need to be 2 years before they can get actual clearances on these joints. 

Nothing I have seen so far would make me use the term Reputable in regard to this breeding program. Underage breeding, missing clearances, failed clearances, murmurs that can not be ruled out as SAS. These are the breeding practices blatantly show a lack of care for the breed, the dogs and the families that may be facing the horrific consequences as the "greeder" continues to make money off of "cute" puppies.


----------



## jpbb03 (Nov 29, 2013)

LJack, where did you find the information on Einstein. I can't find anything on OFFA.org.
Einstein and Bella are the parents of the liter I was looking into. The breeder says the paperwork for the hips and the elbows just arrived yesterday. I believe she said Bella turned two in May, so this might be possible. I don't know anything about Einstein (if he is 18 months.......), but I will see what she sends me.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

jpbb03 said:


> LJack, where did you find the information on Einstein. I can't find anything on OFFA.org.
> Einstein and Bella are the parents of the liter I was looking into. The breeder says the paperwork for the hips and the elbows just arrived yesterday. I believe she said Bella turned two in May, so this might be possible. I don't know anything about Einstein (if he is 18 months.......), but I will see what she sends me.


I looked for the second litter posting in the AKC classifieds. That listed his registered name and Number. Then I entered his information like I was going to purchase his pedigree from AKC's online store. As part of the confirmation that you have the right dog, it added the birthdate. So AKC supplied his birth date. He is 18 months old. It is impossible for him to have Elbow and Hip clearances. OFFA only issues clearances on film taken and submitted after 24 months old. She could have prelims but they are not clearances. I have know quite a few dogs to get good prelims only to fail at 2 years old. Bottom line he does not and can not have hip and elbow clearances. With the other concerns listed, is this a person you 1. To have a relationship with for the life of your dog 2. Give money to that will encourage her to continue this type of irresponsible breeding 3. You would trust to "make it right" if your dog does present with the serious issues her lack of passing clearances indicate exists in her dogs?


----------



## jpbb03 (Nov 29, 2013)

I just figured it out. The litter is now listed on the AKC site. It wasn't before.

All AKC-Recognized Breeds Puppies for Sale - AKC Breeders - Puppy Tips

This is from the dam Bella on the OFFA site, she has hip and elbow clearances:

Orthopedic Foundation for Animals

She was born May 13, 2011 and this is her second litter. Her hips and elbows from her parents and all her half siblings look good.

The SR # for Einstein is not working on the OFFA site (maybe due to his age?).


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

Wait, I may have missed this, but where are the eye and heart clearances on the dam? 

It seems to me like you are looking for reassurance about this litter and I don't think you are going to get it here. :uhoh:


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

The reason the AKC number isn't working for Einstein-ie, no results are being pulled up-means that there are no results to pull up. No clearances for hips or elbows and nothing posted for eyes or heart. He is too young for final clearances but I do believe that passing prelims would be listed. I'm not sure because I don't usually do prelims on my dogs.

Again, I would run, don't walk, from this breeder.


----------



## jpbb03 (Nov 29, 2013)

CharlieBear80 said:


> Wait, I may have missed this, but where are the eye and heart clearances on the dam?
> 
> It seems to me like you are looking for reassurance about this litter and I don't think you are going to get it here. :uhoh:


 
Not at all. The breeder is telling me she has the information ( which is impossible based on the Sire's age). She is getting bashed pretty good on here, so I want to see if she comes through. If she doesn't, I'm perfectly happy to move on. I have plan B already up and running.

I'm missing all the information on the Sire and the heart and eyes on the Dam. If I don't have it tonight, I'm going to ask her to refund my deposit. 
The puppy was adoreable, but I'm not a 12 year old girl who fell in love with that puppy and can't move on. I will make the right decision for my family based on the information at hand. Obviously unforeseen injures/illnesses happens that nobody can control, but I will reduce that risk to the full extent possible before adopting a puppy.

I just asked her point blank if she has the clearnaces on the sire. Her response should end this debate......


----------



## jpbb03 (Nov 29, 2013)

Plan B, soon to be Plan A

Dam
Orthopedic Foundation for Animals

Sire
Orthopedic Foundation for Animals


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

LJack said:


> I looked for the second litter posting in the AKC classifieds. That listed his registered name and Number. Then I entered his information like I was going to purchase his pedigree from AKC's online store. As part of the confirmation that you have the right dog, it added the birthdate. So AKC supplied his birth date. He is 18 months old. It is impossible for him to have Elbow and Hip clearances. OFFA only issues clearances on film taken and submitted after 24 months old. She could have prelims but they are not clearances. I have know quite a few dogs to get good prelims only to fail at 2 years old. Bottom line he does not and can not have hip and elbow clearances. With the other concerns listed, is this a person you 1. To have a relationship with for the life of your dog 2. Give money to that will encourage her to continue this type of irresponsible breeding 3. You would trust to "make it right" if your dog does present with the serious issues her lack of passing clearances indicate exists in her dogs?


My dog is an example of one who looked perfect at 18 months, and then failed at 26 months. I had a good amount of offers to breed him on prelims, and I am forever grateful to the GRCA Code Of Ethics and his breeder's contract for advising strongly not to. At 18 months, he was prelim hips good, Penn Hip better than 90th percentile, prelim elbows normal, heart normal, eyes clear. Now at age four with final clearances, he is hips Fair, elbows dysplastic, heart clear, eyes cataracts, uveal cysts, pigmentary uveitits. He is the perfect cautionary tale of why not to breed an underage dog. I get still so much joy from the beauty of this dog- he takes my breath away, BUT I am so relieved I could neuter him with a clear conscience and not have any dreadful calls to make to innocent puppy owners.


----------



## jpbb03 (Nov 29, 2013)

LJack, got your PM. [email protected], you are one thorough individual. I love it. I can't respond via PM since my post count isn't 15 or greater. I have emailed the breeder what was discussed.

I've learned so much already in the past week about this entire process and the selection process of picking a breeder. For that once again, I thank everyone!

What did people do in the past without websites such as this one?


----------



## jpbb03 (Nov 29, 2013)

Ljilly28, thank you so much for the thoughtful and insightful post. That means a lot to me. :thanks:


----------



## jpbb03 (Nov 29, 2013)

Okay, Plan B is now plan A. I'm not going to be dealing with the breeder I was asking about. I spoke with her last night and I'm not going to bash her business, but most of what people were saying before is accurate. Thanks for the help everyone!


----------

